# HS55 auger belt adjustment



## williaea (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi all,

This year I bought an old HS55 tracked model. Looks like it was built in 1984 give or take. I've previously used an Ariens 8HP machine, but it's getting a little heavy for me to muscle around, so I wanted to try something lighter. We had our first snow of the year (Central PA - yeah its no fun this year for playing with snow blowers) the other day. I got the HS55 out to try it, and unfortunately it clogged in the impeller housing where the chute is bolted on. We only had maybe 3" of REALLY watery slush. I'm disappointed with the result, and think I need to adjust the auger belt tension. Does anyone know if there is a procedure for this or is it more a trial and error? (adjust the pulley until the auger doesn't turn when the lever is released but JUST barely....). 

Thanks to anyone who can point me in the right direction. Thanks

Eric


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

if your auger belt is still turning when you release the handle then it is too tight. this can be adjusted right below handle by adjusting the auger cable. there are 2 nuts that hold the cable to the frame under handle. on is lock nut bottom and the other is adjusting nut. trial and error.

but i don't think that is the problem with the chute clogging. wet slushy snow will clog most blowers without an impeller kit. you could install some rubber extensions onto the impeller fans by taking the chute off and doing it that way.

but first i would check the fast throttle rpms. should be around 3600-3800 ( i think ). if the machine is running way below that , that could be part of the reason it is not throwing snow well.


----------



## williaea (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I actually did install an impeller "kit" the other day using some old single stage HS621 rubber paddles that I cut with a bandsaw. The impeller to housing clearance was a good 1/4-3/8" before installing the rubber pieces. Forgot to mention that in my first post. 

I'll have to wait until the weekend to check the engine speed and play with the auger cable tension... No hurry as it's supposed to be 60 degrees in PA this weekend? Ugh!

Eric


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

williaea said:


> Thanks for the reply. I actually did install an impeller "kit" the other day using some old single stage HS621 rubber paddles that I cut with a bandsaw. The impeller to housing clearance was a good 1/4-3/8" before installing the rubber pieces. Forgot to mention that in my first post.
> 
> I'll have to wait until the weekend to check the engine speed and play with the auger cable tension... No hurry as it's supposed to be 60 degrees in PA this weekend? Ugh!
> 
> Eric


you may also want to consider a good single stage like the Honda HS720AS. I have a HS520 and a HS621 and love them. the trouble with the HS55 is that a lot of parts are no longer available. It's okay while it's working. I have a really nice one and have donor machines for parts.

but once you need a part and Honda doesnt have it then you're all done unless you wanna buy the part on ebay for a ridiculous price.


----------

